# Duyuru > Gündem >  'Son terörist ortadan kaldırılana kadar...'

## bozok

*'Son terörist ortadan kaldırılana kadar mücadele sürecek'* 

*25.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Hava Kuvvetleri'nde yapılan devir teslim töreninde konuşan Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Hasan Aksay'dan net mesaj:* 


Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Orgeneral Aydoğan Babaoğlu dün törenle görevini Orgeneral Hasan Aksay’a teslim etti. Törene Başbakan Erdoğan, TBMM Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül ve kuvvet komutanları katıldı. Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın 28. Komutanı olan Org. Aksay, TSK’nın *“1984’ten bu yana yasaları hiçe sayan dağa çıkan, bölücü, kanlı terör örgütüyle mücadelesine karşı silahlı mücadelesini” kararlılıkla, taviz vermeden, artan şiddetle devam edeceğini belirteren, şöyle dedi: “Hava Kuvvetleri olarak bu mücadeledeki başarılı hava operasyonlarımız kararlılıkla son terörist ortadan kaldırılıncaya kadar sürdürülecektir. Bölücülerin hayallerini bir an evvel söndürmek için, güvenliğin yanında, ekonomik, sosyo-kültürel, psikolojik harekat ve uluslar arası alanlardaki çalışmaların bir an evvel sonuçlandırılmasının, kısa sürede çözümü için en uygun hareket tarzı olduğu değerlendirilmektedir.”*

...

----------

